

First OLPC deployment: now it's real! - nickb
http://radian.org/notebook/first-deployment

======
SwellJoe
I'm really eager to get mine (ordered on the third day, so I haven't heard any
news on shipping dates...though I've heard that first day orders have begun to
ship). It'll be the coolest lappy in the room at conferences, and YC events.

~~~
rms
Yeah, I'd love to get one to play with and try and use seriously for a while.
It'll be even better to give the future version of the XO to any kids I may
have. I wonder what percentage of kids will discover the "view/edit source"
button and at what age.

~~~
SwellJoe
Weird as it may sound, I plan to use it as my primary laptop when traveling
and when working from the bubble tea shops over on Castro. All I need is ssh
and a browser (I use vim, which runs fine remotely), though I also plan to buy
a 16GB USB drive for extra storage...keeping a local working copy of my
projects will mean I don't have to have connectivity to work, though I suspect
it'll be slower than working on the server when WiFi is available.

I like little lappies anyway--my current one is a Dell 700n, and I only got it
instead of a smaller one because the smaller ones were twice as expensive.

~~~
tlrobinson
I too plan to use mine as my primary travel laptop. I've realized that 97.482%
of the time I'm just coding/web browsing/emailing/chatting, which doesn't
require too much horsepower. I also think the XO will make an excellent ebook
reader. Screw the Kindle!

It will be a pleasant downgrade from the ginormous 17" PowerBook I've been
lugging around for the past 4 years.

~~~
rms
Do you guys think the high resolution black and white screen will be better
for general use and/or coding than the lower resolution color screen?

~~~
tlrobinson
The black and white mode is front lit, not back lit, so it definitely won't
work well in the dark.

Other than that, I'm not sure, but I'll definitely be interested to try it.

~~~
euccastro
Just code in the light. :>

------
dr
I'm glad to see this project working out. I saw Negroponte give a presentation
about the OLPC at UCLA a year ago, and it was amazing how genuinely
enthusiastic he was about it.

------
mynameishere
Uruguay is one of the richest countries in Latin America.

~~~
jey
USD$188 per pupil isn't exactly chump change. Hopefully the increase in volume
from early customers like Uruguay will reduce the price for future customers.

------
rms
I saw Ivan Krstic speak once... he is very good at using Powerpoint, or the
GNU equivalent.

